# Datei erstellen die nicht ersetzt werden kann



## toastie (14. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne eine Datei erstellen, die nicht durch eine Datei mit gleichem Namen ersetzt werden kann.

Am liebsten wäre es mir die Datei mit Batch zu schreiben.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

Danke schonmal

Bis dann


----------



## Dr Dau (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo!



toastie hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde gerne eine Datei erstellen.....


In der Microwelle?! 


toastie hat gesagt.:


> .....die nicht durch eine Datei mit gleichem Namen ersetzt werden kann.


Dann würde ich das Dateiattribut auf "schreibgeschützt" setzen.


toastie hat gesagt.:


> Am liebsten wäre es mir die Datei mit Batch zu schreiben.


Also wenn Du die Datei doch nicht in der Microwelle erstellen willst, sondern unter Windows, dann würde ich es mit den Befehlen der Komandozeile versuchen.

```
attrib +r c:\Testdatei.txt
```
So wird die Datei "Testdatei" auf dem Laufwerk "C:" auf "schreibgeschützt" gesetzt.
Und um den Schreibschutz wieder aufzuheben:
	
	
	



```
attrib -r c:\Testdatei.txt
```
Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## toastie (16. Februar 2010)

Dankeschön

Hätte ich selbst wissen können

Gruss


----------

